# Mighty Bright TravelFlex Book Light



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

I want to confirm that this light works with a naked K3.  I thought I read somewhere that a cover was needed, but I can't find that anywhere now.  I am almost set on this light.  It is really between this one and the Beam-N-Read for me.  I worry with the BNR that it might not work with some of the positions I like to lie in (very flat or on my side).  Otherwise, it would be my light of choice.


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

I've got the Mighty Bright and it doesn't work with my naked Kindle - the clip isn't big enough to attach to the Kindle, and it kind of slides.  I've just received an Oberon case for the Kindle, and am pretty sure it will work with that (haven't tried it yet) as I think I can just clip the light to the inside of the cover.


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for your response.  Since there are several different Mighty Bright lights, please confirm that yours is the TravelFlex.  Do you think a folded square of something (felt, foam,...?) might work to make it fit?


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

labread said:


> Thank you for your response. Since there are several different Mighty Bright lights, please confirm that yours is the TravelFlex. Do you think a folded square of something (felt, foam,...?) might work to make it fit?


Mine is the TravelFlex. I don't have my Kindle here (loaned it out), so can't describe to you exactly what I mean about it not working. I didn't buy it for the Kindle; I already had it as my regular reading light. The clip is sort of long, so if you clip it to the top of your Kindle, the clip sits on the front of your screen, which could damage it at worst, and makes for difficult reading at best. However, as I recall from when I tried it, it is also not long enough that it sits there nicely - it kind of slides up. I'm not sure whether foam or felt would help that (or maybe if your Kindle had a skin, it might be "grippier").

Having said all this, I'm a Kindle novice, so someone else may have figured out a way to make it work with the naked Kindle; in which case, I'm all ears too!


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

labread said:


> It is really between this one and the Beam-N-Read for me. I worry with the BNR that it might not work with some of the positions I like to lie in (very flat or on my side). Otherwise, it would be my light of choice.


I read my naked K3 in bed lying on my back with a pillow under my head and the BNR lying on my chest. That works fine. I don't find reading on my side comfortable so I can't give you personal experience. However, for side reading, especially if your head is low, you'd want to place it on the bed between you and the Kindle. The base is 3.25" x 2.5" and very stable and the reflector head can rotate to a 120 degree angle. If your trunk was propped up enough the Beam N Read could work around the neck. I tried the side positions out and it lit the K3 fine - but again I don't usually read like that. (Disclosure: I work for the company that makes the Beam N Read). If you do go for the BNR, buy it from a place with easy return policies (like Amazon) so if it doesn't work for your side reading, it'll be easy to return it. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## violingal13 (Dec 12, 2010)

The TravelFlex can be made to work with a naked kindle, though it's not optimal (I always read with a cover on, so it's a non-issue for me). The main problem is that while the base portion of what clips onto the book/kinde is rubberized, the other part of the clip is not. So, you need to add some sort of non-slip material. Even then, the light can be a bit wiggly. As for covering up the screen, that really just depends on how you place it. (Apologies for the poor quality pics... cell phone...)


















So, the TravelFlex CAN work with a naked kindle, but there's probably better options out there. If you already know that's how you prefer to read, I would recommend getting a light designed to fit a naked kindle. Unfortunately, I can't give you any ideas, as I always read in-cover and love my TravelFlex... Hope this helped!


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback.  I decided to give the Beam-N-Read a chance, after-all.  I'll post my thoughts after I try it out.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I bought one of these in pink.  I'm hoping it'll work with my Nook in a Noreve cover.  My favorite light for my K3 is either my Amazon lighted cover, or the eLuminator.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

We really are likeminded souls.... I bought the mighty bright in pink too


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

I received my Beam-N-Read 2 days ago.  I like it quite well so far.  It is light, even with 4 batteries, so that it is not bothersome to wear.  It is quite bright and came with a filter to damper the light a bit.  I've not remembered to try that yet.  I most like that the light on the Kindle screen is completely uniform, so it is not distracting at all to have gradients of light as with most clip-ons.


----------

